

Wind Turbines Leave Clouds and Energy Inefficiency in Their Wake - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-01/wind-turbines-leave-clouds-and-energy-inefficiency-their-wake

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Another place where random strategies can help. If the turbines are placed
effectively randomly rather than rigidly in a grid, any direction will be as
good as any other (within a small margin).

~~~
dalke
You don't want random, since that will may place things too close to each
other. You want something area filling and which minimizes alignments, with
weights based on the prevailing winds.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Agreed - standard principle: random processes clump.

You want something pseudo-random with good spacing, something like a Golden
Ratio Spiral. It's suggested that plants use the golden ratio so that leaves
shade each other less, because each revolution the leaves still don't line up.
This is because the golden ratio is the irrational that is hardest to
approximate with rationals, and that's because it's the solution/value of the
Continued Fraction 1/(1+1/(1+1/(1+...))).

